# cognitive distortions



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone experience cognitive distortions to a large extent. Some examples are personalising thing, over exageration,thinking you're bad when you feel bad, creating something that doesnt exist. Just thjngs that are bullshit that blind your focus andnsee reality how it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Just write them down and study if you really think they're true or not.

Then you can replace them with more balanced and positive thoughts!


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anybody feel terrified all the time and wonder how they are in reality. Its like I want reality to stop. I feel like I shouldn't be here. Like I don't.know how I know things


----------

